# Montipora Nudi



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

After getting monti's and having them die all the time, I didnt know what it was until i talked to conix67 and he gave me a piece of monti cap.


























if you look closely in the center there is a shade and i believe a bug










Found a bottle of kent coral (forgot the name, but it says its for dipping and killing parasites, safe for SPS), after dipping the bug is no where to be found.

Pick up a frag from reefaquarium, this is what i do to mount them. Not my idea, saw it on reefvideos.com.

the idea is to drill holes on your live rock before you it up, and whenever you get a frag etc, epoxy a piece of rigid airline tubing in and slide the tubing into the hole. you can move it and hermits and such cant knock your frags off. i've had my blue tang pick up frags and throwing them around though...


















thats how it looks mounted.

some random shots - thanks conix67 for the frag

























it is screaming feed me









a piece i got from NAFB, it was quite blue when i got it, now turning brown.









the goby is quite cool, standing on the hermit








today i noticed the clown pecking on the rock beside the anemone, maybe its time =)
























size of a softball expanded, no where to put it .... need a new tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wonderful shots there!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice fishes you got there! Has the monti cap died already? I was hoping that you could witness the bug in action. Not sure what else could it be, and exactly how to eradicate them if they are the ones causing monti problems.

Maybe others can chime in and help you a little more about monti problem. Definitely it's some sort of bug, your tank can handle other SPS, then should be good enough for most montis.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That pattern of tissue loss isn't consistent with Monti nudis - from my experience (two times ) is that they will prey on the flesh closer to the 'base' of the colony. Also, I don't see anything that looks like nudis or eggs.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Its hard to see, but it does look like some kind of bug, nudi here...










Here is a picture of the nudi i got off the internet.










I was talking to Ken at SUM, he said radiant wrasse from south africa eats them, Ken at reefquarium said sixline?.

here is a picture of the radiant wrasse, gorgeous looking fellow


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hmm, that does look worryingly like a monti nudi.

A wrasse might control them. The way I got rid of them is for two weeks, every night after about an hour after lights out, I'd take out every monti cap I had and checked it for adult nudis and eggs. Remove all nudis and eggs, then give the montis (all of them) a dip in tropic marin pro coral cure for 10 minutes to get anything I might have missed.
Then in the third/fourth week, I'd do it every 2 - 3 days, then the next two weeks every 3 - 4 days. If you still see a nudi or eggs at this point, start the process over.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, I will dip it every day.

Has anybody used revive coral dip? one LFS suggested it, i might get it in the next few days.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*nudibranch*

i just posted about mine, and then i saw this...
Ameekplec's tale is discouraging, to say the least...
Could they be all over my tank?
it could shed some light on a few sps failures, when everything should have been okay.
i threw it in the fuge.... it, assuming it was one...
arrrghhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

yes i would definitely not put anything you dont know back into the tank, flush it down the toilet... Progress has been slow, dipping the monticap everyday/ other day. And hope it heals...

Colour wise it is the same as the picture...


----------

